# Making a forum



## wolffnx (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi , I looking for a framework for building a forum, what do you recomend?
not too heavy,only a forum


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 22, 2020)

I really like https://www.simplemachines.org/

But it's a complete forum software, not a framework.
See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Machines_Forum


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 22, 2020)

I like it, only I get to read the terms and conditions for the users


```
https://www.simplemachines.org/about/privacy.php
```

what you thing? , is a good for final users?

ps: is for make a latin american FreeBSD forum


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 22, 2020)

The privacy policy you linked to is when you register with Simple Machines own forum.

You have to specify the terms and conditions for your own users yourself.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 22, 2020)

flaskbb is light.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 22, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> Hi , I looking for a framework for building a forum, what do you recomend?
> not too heavy,only a forum


If you prefer Python & want to avoid PHP-based solutions, search PyPi.org.  You can refine your search by adding sophistated filters.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 22, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> search PyPi.org


Lol @ https://pypi.org/project/django-shitty-forum/


> Don’t use this. Its a hacky piece of shit fork of a hacky piece of shit. Do not continue the abomination. Do not fork.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 22, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> I like it, only I get to read the terms and conditions for the users
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Va por favor a publicar aqui la URL cuando esta finalizado todo?
== Please return here when it is live and notify of the URL?


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 22, 2020)

I used punbb in the past:






						PunBB
					

PunBB is a fast and lightweight PHP-powered discussion board. It is released under the GNU General Public License.



					punbb.informer.com
				




I thought it was fairly good. My only recommendation is to hack up the login and register code a little to confuse any automated spam bots.

i.e perhaps create a fake login submit button hidden by a div to a normal user but in plain sight for the bot to follow and get blocked.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 22, 2020)

You can easily confuse bots by asking simple questions like "What is the colour of a non-ripe banana?": _Green_ -- a simple bot could detect _banana_ and answer: _yellow_.


----------



## obsigna (Aug 23, 2020)

There is a nice comparison of forum software on Wikipedia:





						Comparison of Internet forum software - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




When I first joined the FreeBSD forums it were run by vBulletin, which I liked very much. The Forums were then switched to phpBB because of an urgent security flaw of vBulletin which could not be fixed at that time (I don't remember the very details). Initially, I was not comfortable with phpBB, looking back, I think that because of the urgency of the switch, the FreeBSD theme was hacked together leaving very rough edges. Everything looked so very ugly, that I created a plugin for my browser which ironed out the flaws in the font sizes and text element colors and placing by applying a customized CSS. Now guess what, I started to like the FreeBSD forums on phpBB. Finally FreeBSD switched the forum software once again to XenForo. Looking back, my personal preference is still:

vBulletin (if it would not have all these security issues this and then)
phpBB with a customized CSS
XenForo
Now, this is my personal opinion. Given that 1. and 3. is proprietary software, I would start looking at phpBB.

I found a screenshot of the FreeBSD forums with phpBB with my customized CSS applied


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 23, 2020)

jb_fvwm2 said:


> Va por favor a publicar aqui la URL cuando esta finalizado todo?
> == Please return here when it is live and notify of the URL?



yes,when I had the functional part working I make a thead here


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 23, 2020)

there a many options! very good,go start cheking


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 23, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> I really like https://www.simplemachines.org/
> 
> But it's a complete forum software, not a framework.
> See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Machines_Forum



this really like me


----------



## msplsh (Aug 24, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> You can easily confuse bots by asking simple questions like "What is the colour of a non-ripe banana?"



This actually only works for a little while before they send a human out to solve the problem on fiverr or something even less sophisticated.


----------



## memreflect (Aug 24, 2020)

I recently stumbled upon a human-verification method that cuts a jigsaw puzzle piece out of an image, and you're required to drag the missing piece to its correct position using a slider.  While there is always a way around it, it is still an interesting solution. I haven't searched for any existing open-source implementations however.


----------



## mark_j (Aug 24, 2020)

Anything's got to be better than training Google's AI... Still, I like the ones that just ask you to do a mathematical problem.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 24, 2020)

To verify humans, some chess web sites let the user solve a _mate-in-one_ chess puzzle


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 24, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> To verify humans, some chess web sites let the user solve a _mate-in-one_ chess puzzle



For chess forums this is actually a really good idea. It stops people with absolutely no knowledge of chess, signing up and only preaching about Linux.


----------

